# Chick-fil-A and Menino



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/19...il-a-to-back-out-of-plans-for-boston-location

*What's next Mayor Menino, ask all Christians to leave Boston too? *


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Mayor-Rahm-Emanuel-gay-marriage-scandal.html

*Mayor Rahm Emanuel in Chicago too.......*


----------



## 7costanza

The night of the Co shooting a restaurant stayed open feeding the victims and emergency personel for FREEEEE, which establishment you ask? Chic FUCKIN Fila.....GFYS libs!!


----------



## csauce777

I like Chic-Fil-A. :-(


----------



## topcop14

Nevr been to the Chic but I think I will check it out the next time I go to South Carolina.


----------



## Joel98

topcop14 said:


> Nevr been to the Chic but I think I will check it out the next time I go to South Carolina.


It's in a couple locations in MA as well.


----------



## LGriffin

I don't eat that type of food anyway but it's no surprise that the libs have jumped all over the cause and made it national news.
Ultimately, Cathy has the right to express his opinion, however dissected it may have been, just as it is our right to choose whether or not we would like to patronize his business. On a similar note, I do not support following individuals and businesses for obvious reasons:

 1. Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream Products (donators to a defense fund for the killer). 
 2. Actor Paul Newman and his products (an outspoken supporter of the killer). 
 3. Actress Susan Sarandon (supporter of this convicted killer). 
 4. Filmmakers Spike Lee, Oliver Stone and John Landis (supporters of the killer). 
 5. Writers Norman Mailer and Joyce Carol Oates (supporters of the killer). 
 6. Super-model Naomi Campbell (supporter of the killer). 
 7. Musicians: Sting, David Byrne and Michael Stipe of REM, (supporters of the killer). 
 8. The Backstreet Boys who are performing "free" benefit concerts for the killer's defense fund. One of their "benefit concerts" scheduled for Baltimore, Md. had to be canceled when Baltimore police officers refused to work the overtime shifts for security at the concert.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> The night of the Co shooting a restaurant stayed open feeding the victims and emergency personel for FREEEEE, which establishment you ask? Chic FUCKIN Fila.....GFYS libs!!


I didn't know that. Now i'm gonna have to find the healthiest thing on the menu...
I'll bet they didn't ask each individual whether the were gay before they passed out the free food. Funny how that didn't make the national libnews.


----------



## 263FPD

Th guy is entitled to his opinion. He should probably have kept it to himself, but he has a right to free speech if he chooses to speak his mind. In the PC world that we live in, he may not have made the best business move, but if you don't agree with him, din buy his product. To deny him an ability to conduct business, is completely unconstitutional. Where the fuck is ACLU in this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

LGriffin said:


> I don't eat that type of food anyway but it's no surprise that the libs have jumped all over the cause and made it national news. Ultimately, Cathy has the right to express his opinion, however dissected it may have been, just as it is our right to choose whether or not we would like to patronize his business. On a similar note, I do not support following individuals and businesses for obvious reasons:
> 1. Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream Products (donators to a defense fund for the killer).
> 2. Actor Paul Newman and his products (an outspoken supporter of the killer).
> 3. Actress Susan Sarandon (supporter of this convicted killer).
> 4. Filmmakers Spike Lee, Oliver Stone and John Landis (supporters of the killer).
> 5. Writers Norman Mailer and Joyce Carol Oates (supporters of the killer).
> 6. Super-model Naomi Campbell (supporter of the killer).
> 7. Musicians: Sting, David Byrne and Michael Stipe of REM, (supporters of the killer).
> 8. The Backstreet Boys who are performing "free" benefit concerts for the killer's defense fund. One of their "benefit concerts" scheduled for Baltimore, Md. had to be canceled when Baltimore police officers refused to work the overtime shifts for security at the concert.


Ben & Jerry's was the first thing that came to mind when I saw Mumbles rambling on the news. I don't see him running Ben & Jerry's out of town for supporting a cop killer. Oh wait, I guess that wouldn't be as popular as hating gay people.  I think he's just jumping on the latest polictical bandwagon to keep himself in the news.


----------



## LGriffin

Just wondering if I missed something. All I read was that, when asked, he replied that he "supports the traditional family." Did he suddenly go all Westboro Baptist Church on the subject?


----------



## 7costanza

http://twitchy.com/2012/07/20/chick...meals-to-aurora-police-working-shooting-case/


----------



## kwflatbed

Mumbles is just showing that he is still the asshole he has always been.


----------



## cousteau

It just goes to show that the democratic party's lifeblood is the ignorant, the misfit, and the indigent element. They are too dumb to realize the fool can't speak, and if he were able to be understood, the mayor would still be elected because they still wouldn't know what he was saying. Menino is, (typical democrat), all about the government hand out, the free ride, keeping the poor where they are. No plans to help them make things better for the poor other than handouts. I am surprised Menino didn't go out and say he did not support the chain because Chik believes it is good for a kid to have a mother and a father living under the same roof. Sorry Chik but I would not invest a penny in this state. Obviously the mayor can have his ideology but to are forbidden to have yours if it is in disagreement. You would probably make more money if you opened a soup kitchen. Menino would be sure to help you.


----------



## USAF286

topcop14 said:


> Nevr been to the Chic but I think I will check it out the next time I go to South Carolina.


Dunkin donuts:mass chic-fil-a:south Carolina..come on down!! Not open Sundays though, that's church day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uspresident1

O how I missed Masscops...anyway...........................If the people of Boston keep electing Menino as a joke then it's pretty funny.....but seriously it's time to dump this mumbling fool.


----------



## Guest

Mumbles sold a plot of city land at a loss of over $2 million to an organization to build a mosque whose spiritual leader lists different ways to murder gays, but he gets his panties in a bunch because the Chick-Fil-A guy believes in traditional marriage?

http://michaelgraham.com/archives/t...uo-s-mosque-lists-the-many-ways-to-kill-gays/


----------



## Guest

Sarah and Todd Palin enjoying some Chick-Fil-A;


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> Sarah and Todd Palin enjoying some Chick-Fil-A;


Sigh....

So tired of this publicity whore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

It is spreadig.

*Philadelphia to Consider Resolution Condemning Chick-fil-A*

The Philadelphia City Council will consider a resolution condemning Chick-fil-A for what one city leader called "anti-American" attitudes that promote "hatred, bigotry and discrimination."
City Councilman Jim Kenney sent a letter to Chick-fil-A president Dan Cathy telling him to "take a hike and take your intolerance with you."
"My effort is to allow people to understand that in certain segments of corporate America there are folks who are using their dollars to promote hatred, bigotry and discrimination," Kenney told Fox News.
He is introducing a resolution to "condemn this anti-American attitude of trying to deny civil liberties that every American enjoys."
Kenney joined the mayors of Boston, Chicago and now San Francisco in blasting the Atlanta-based company for supporting a biblical definition of marriage - a union between one man and one woman.
Cathy told Baptist Press that he is "guilty as charged" when it comes to supporting traditional marriage.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarne...nsider-resolution-condemning-chick-fil-a.html

*Chick-fil-A Spokesman Dies Suddenly*

Don Perry, Chick-fil-A's chief spokesman died suddenly this morning.
"Don was a member of our Chick-fil-A family for nearly 29 years. For many of you in the media, he was the spokesperson for Chick-fil-A," the company said in a statement. "He was a well-respected and well-liked media executive in the Atlanta and University of Georgia communities, and we will all miss him."
Local media reported that Perry suffered a heart attack.
"Don was an incredible friend, a consummate PR professional, and was absolutely in love with Chick-fil-A," said Steve Robinson, executive vice president of marketing at Chick-fil-A, in a statement.
Perry and his wife have three sons, and one grandchild.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/chick-fil-a-spokesman-dies-suddenly.html


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Sigh....
> 
> So tired of this publicity whore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me.....more Sarah Palin pictures, preferably scantily clad!!!!


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Chick-fil-A Spokesman Dies Suddenly*
> 
> Don Perry, Chick-fil-A's chief spokesman died suddenly this morning.
> "Don was a member of our Chick-fil-A family for nearly 29 years. For many of you in the media, he was the spokesperson for Chick-fil-A," the company said in a statement. "He was a well-respected and well-liked media executive in the Atlanta and University of Georgia communities, and we will all miss him."
> Local media reported that Perry suffered a heart attack.
> "Don was an incredible friend, a consummate PR professional, and was absolutely in love with Chick-fil-A," said Steve Robinson, executive vice president of marketing at Chick-fil-A, in a statement.
> Perry and his wife have three sons, and one grandchild.
> 
> http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/chick-fil-a-spokesman-dies-suddenly.html


Andrew Breitbart and now the Chick-Fil-A spokesman......Sheriff Joe better hire a food taster and have a deputy start his car in the morning.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> Not me.....more Sarah Palin pictures, preferably scantily clad!!!!


As long as she isn't talking, that's all that matters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

cousteau said:


> Obviously the mayor can have his ideology but to are forbidden to have yours if it is in disagreement.


*This is why they (liberals) want our guns. They don't want debate, they want to tell us how to live our lives. Most conservatives I know will debate anyone (and listen to their viewpoint & then counter the argument). Most liberals (including a close friend) won't debate but will start with the name calling (bigot, selfish, racist etc). Liberals don't want to hear the other viewpoint. Their brains have been brainwashed and they are too dumb to see it. I was brainwashed throughout school (elementary thru college) but luckily think for myself now and see things like they really are........*


----------



## LGriffin

Another washed up fatass Hollyweird (not going to give her the google satisfaction) just came out against the company. Yeah, like she ever turned away a piece of chicken soaked in salted lard, breaded in hydrogenated crumbs and fried in cholesterol...

Just shows you how fucked up these Hollyweirds are when they bother to make statements like anyone with half a brain gives a flying fuck. You read a script. You grabbed your fat crotch during the National Anthem because you forgot the words.
You didn't save anyone's life! Get over yourself.


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> Another washed up fatass Hollyweird (not going to give her the google satisfaction) just came out against the company. Yeah, like she ever turned away a piece of chicken soaked in salted lard, breaded in hydrogenated crumbs and fried in cholesterol...
> 
> Just shows you how fucked up these Hollyweirds are when they bother to make statements like anyone with half a brain gives a flying fuck. You read a script. You grabbed your fat crotch during the National Anthem because you forgot the words.
> You didn't save anyone's life! Get over yourself.


Maybe she should just stick to farming nuts or whatever the hell it is the unattractive, classless hag is doing now.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

Chick-fil-A supporters have appreciation day

BURLINGTON, Mass. -​Supporters of Chick-fil-A are eating at restaurants in the chicken chain Wednesday as the company continues to be criticized for an executive's comments about gay marriage.​Long lines were reported at Chick-fil-A restaurants at malls in Peabody and Burlington.​Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee, a Baptist minister, declared Wednesday national "Chick-fil-A Appreciation Day." ​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/money/Chick-fil-A-supporters-have-appreciation-day/-/9848680/15921920/-/apmiiu/-/index.html#ixzz22LCnMqbb​


----------



## Guest

My Facebook news feed was jammed today with pictures of lines out the door and around the building at numerous Chick-fil-A's.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Delta is it true that "The Tilted Kilt" is moving into the old Outback location in your quiet seaside community?


They're trying, but the priest at St. John's Church (right down the street) is trying to torpedo it;

http://bostonrestaurants.blogspot.com/2012/07/tilted-kilts-plans-to-open-in-quincy.html

I guess the good father prefers junkies and drunks over scantily-clad waitresses.


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> They're trying, but the priest at St. John's Church (right down the street) is trying to torpedo it;
> 
> http://bostonrestaurants.blogspot.com/2012/07/tilted-kilts-plans-to-open-in-quincy.html
> 
> I guess the good father prefers junkies and drunks over scantily-clad waitresses.


God Forbid we bring a successfully established restaurant chain to a vacant location.


----------



## Joel98

looks like Chick fil-a had a record day yesterday, good for them

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...tion-day-beyond-anything-could-have-imagined/


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://bostonherald.com/news/opinio...use_mayor_radical_imam_ok_but_not_chick-fil-a

*Radical Iman who believes GAYS should face DEATH PENALTY ok with Menino (and liberals), ..........Christian (Chic Fil A Owner) with traditional family values not ok with mumbles.......*


----------



## 7costanza

Mennino, Emmanuel and the head of the NYC City Council should be fired. The NYC Council member or head or whatever the fuck she is wrote a letter to NYU on her Official letterhead stating that the school should immediately remove the establishment from school grounds. When elected Officials start using their powers based on their idealogy to determine who should be allowed to open a business they need to be fired. With the Country evenly split on gay marriage this is about free speech and its nice to see Conservatives united for once on an issue.


----------



## cc3915

*Exec Bullies Chick-Fil-A Worker, Then Promptly Gets Fired For It*

Adam Smith, former CFO and treasurer of medical supplies manufacturer Vante, caused quite a stir today when he put up a video of himself bullying a Chick-fil-A drive-thru employee in Tucson on YouTube.
Smith berates the worker about her company in the video, which was initially titled "Reduce $'s to Chick-Fil-A's Hate Groups." It has since been taken down (though others have uploaded it too).
"I don't know how you live with yourself and work here," he tells the employee at the window. "I don't understand it. This is a horrible corporation with horrible values. You deserve better." ​
Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/vante-cfo-bullies-chick-fil-a-worker-then-promptly-gets-fired-for-it-2012-8#ixzz22RNNAz7c​


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> *Exec Bullies Chick-Fil-A Worker, Then Promptly Gets Fired For It*
> 
> Adam Smith, former CFO and treasurer of medical supplies manufacturer Vante, caused quite a stir today when he put up a video of himself bullying a Chick-fil-A drive-thru employee in Tucson on YouTube.
> Smith berates the worker about her company in the video, which was initially titled "Reduce $'s to Chick-Fil-A's Hate Groups." It has since been taken down (though others have uploaded it too).
> "I don't know how you live with yourself and work here," he tells the employee at the window. "I don't understand it. This is a horrible corporation with horrible values. You deserve better."
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/vante-cfo-bullies-chick-fil-a-worker-then-promptly-gets-fired-for-it-2012-8#ixzz22RNNAz7c


Way to promote tolerance and diversity....play tough guy with a teenage girl probably making $9 per hour.

Do these moonbats realize what hypocritical jackasses they look like with this crap?


----------



## Goose

cc3915 said:


> *Exec Bullies Chick-Fil-A Worker, Then Promptly Gets Fired For It*


Surprise...Moonbat is driving a Prius!


----------



## Guest

"I'm glad I took a bit of money away from Chick-fil-A".

Looks like they got a whole lot more of your money, unemployed moron. Have fun perusing the Monster.com want ads.


----------



## 7costanza

1,000 bucks some liberal dbag offers this turd a job by the weekend.


----------



## HistoryHound

She handled it very well. Personally I would have lost my grip on the cup and he would have been wearing his free water, but I understand why she didn't do that even if she wanted to.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> She handled it very well. Personally I would have lost my grip on the cup and he would have been wearing his free water, but I understand why she didn't do that even if she wanted to.


From what I've heard about the company, it wouldn't surprise me a bit if she's publicly commended and/or given a bonus for the cool way she handled it.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> 1,000 bucks some liberal dbag offers this turd a job by the weekend.


But he will forever more be known as the idiot who got fired after he tried to bully a teenage girl, who was just trying to give him free water.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> But he will forever more be known as the idiot who got fired after he tried to bully a teenage girl, who was just trying to give him free water.


...while she was being gracious and polite to an a-hole, who no doubt _made_ at least five times her salary, and who has probably never been placed in a situation requiring him to use tact and graciousness in the face of an a-hole - otherwise he never would have done it. (Note that I said _made_, rather than _earned_).

I hope being the "big" person to the "little" person was worth it, moron. Hopefully you learned your lesson.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Chick-fil-A supporters talk trash to Menino*

As gay rights activists hope to fill Chick-fil-A with kissing couples today, the fast-food chain's supporters are angling to fill Boston and Chicago city halls with their receipts and rubbish from Wednesday's Chick-fil-A Appreciation Day, to make sure Mayors *Thomas M. Menino* and Rahm Emanuel got their message.
"I have a receipt and a bag. I'm probably going to send the bag to Mayor Menino," said Ed Willing, organizer of the litter mail-in protest.
Willing, executive director of the conservative Wisconsin-based nonprofit Founders' Intent, said his group is targeting the two mayors because they were the most outspoken against Chick-fil-A, telling the chain it is not welcome in their cities because of CEO Dan Cathy's stance on gay marriage. More than 350 people signed on to Willing's Facebook event as of yesterday.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/re...lan_to_mail_chick-fil-a_rubbish_to_hub_mayor/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Mall adds security for Chick-fil-A kiss protest*​​*Gay rights activists hold kiss demonstrations at Chick-fil-A stores today.*​​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/money/Mall...test/-/9848680/15961452/-/owpgwa/-/index.html​​​


----------



## Meat Eater

What a dope! Getting fired from a $100,000.00 year job to look cool on a video. What did he say, i'm not gay or anything but can you crawl under the men's room stalls? I hope one of his bosses made a video of him getting fired.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Too bad NONE of the slugs making out around here looked like that...


----------



## Guest

This whole thing is blowing up in the liberal's faces.....I think we've finally reached the point where the sheeple have had it with political correctness, and are starting to fight back.

I'd like to ask the Chick-fil-A boycotters if they voted for Obama, since he was against gay marriage as recently as 3-4 months ago. Why didn't they boycott and vandalize the White House starting back in January 2009?


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Too bad NONE of the slugs making out around here looked like that...


 No shit, lipstick lesbians are few and far between.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

"President Obama is the fulfillment of our dreams for our sons - and he has broken our hearts by using his power and position to endorse as a civil right something that is simply wrong," wrote the Rev. William Owens, the founder and president of the Coalition of African American Pastors (CAAP). "I would pray you have enough residual respect for this group of clergy, to agree to meet with us and other national leaders to discuss our concerns over your and President Obama's endorsement of gay marriage as a civil right."
In the letter, Owens also attempted to get Holder and Obama to focus upon issues that transcend politics, as he wrote, "Some things are bigger than the next election." This statement, in itself, seems to be pointing at the view that _*homosexuality is not something to be heralded.*_

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/hea...et-with-them-change-his-mind-on-gay-marriage/

_The *Coalition of African American Pastors* is protesting Obama's support of gay marriage. This group is openly against gay marriage, so now let's see all the Mayor's come out and boycott *THIS* group...._
_Let's just say I'm not going to hold my breath waiting...._


----------



## Johnny Law

*Arizona Chick-fil-A worker berated on viral video wants to meet with bully*

By Perry Chiaramonte
Published August 07, 2012
FoxNews.com



Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/07/arizona-chick-fil-worker-berated-on-viral-video-wants-to-meet-with-bully/?intcmp=obnetwork#ixzz22zVUu1SZ

Kudos to the guy that started shit with the Chik-Fil-A girl for posting an apology video to her. Go to the link to watch it. I believe he is sincere, and I don't often believe anyone.​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Fuckkkkk him. 

Once a liberal douche, always a liberal douche.


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Fuckkkkk him.
> 
> Once a liberal douche, always a liberal douche.


 Hey, I didn't say I don't agree with your statement, just that he deserves kudos for apologizing to the girl for acting like a dick. Sometimes that's the hardest thing for a person to do, and there is an extreme lack of it in today's society.


----------



## Joel98

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Fuckkkkk him.
> 
> Once a liberal douche, always a liberal douche.


agreed, screw him


----------



## Dan Stark

I think it was a pretty sincere apology. It didn't look like a man forced to do anything. It looked like a man who saw himself in the mirror of an honest and good-hearted girl, and felt ashamed for who and what he was.

You have to remember, not only is he apologizing, but he's struggling with his sexuality as well. 

Oh wait, he doesn't have 'the gay' in him.


----------



## Meat Eater

He's never getting a new job without apologizing! He keeps looking to the side in the video. I bet his wife is standing there with a sharp object in her hand. Remember Laraina Bobit.


----------



## cc3915

*DPD Sgt. Left Holding Bag Over Chick-Fil-A Sandwich*

*DALLAS (CBSDFW.COM) -* The controversy over Chick-Fil-A may now have impacted the Dallas Police Department.
CBS 11 has learned a Dallas Police Sergeant brought a sandwich from the embattled restaurant chain to work with him last Wednesday, August 1, a day known around the country as Chick-Fil-A Appreciation Day.
When the Sergeant arrived at his post at the Southeast patrol, words were exchanged between himself and two female officers.
And while it is unclear who started the argument, police have launched an investigation into the matter.
A department spokesperson says the issue is not whether the sergeant brought the sandwich into the substation, but whether inappropriate comments were exchanged between him and the two female officers while on duty.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/08/08/dpd-sgt-left-holding-bag-over-chick-fil-a-sandwich/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sure, bump the sarge to midnights but do nothing to the two gay women who were miffed he grabbed a chicken sandwich... Wouldn't want the gay agenda's feelings to get hurt...


----------



## HistoryHound

Meat Eater said:


> He's never getting a new job without apologizing! He keeps looking to the side in the video. I bet his wife is standing there with a sharp object in her hand. Remember Laraina Bobit.


This. The guy is going to have a hard time finding a job, let alone one paying what he was getting, without an apology and a "sincere" one to boot. No one wants the liability of a bully, or even a perceived bully in his type of position in the private sector. (Insert person of rank is a bully jokes/comments here).



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Sure, bump the sarge to midnights but do nothing to the two gay women who were miffed he grabbed a chicken sandwich... Wouldn't want the gay agenda's feelings to get hurt...


I want to preface this by saying NOT ALL, but when I was in HR I had a few lesbian couples working for the company along with several traditional married couples. Personal beliefs aside if both parties in a lesbian couple came to me and said they considered themselves married (before gay marriage), I treated them the same as the married couples (ie. giving them their checks, allowing one to call out sick for the other, things like that). The biggest problem with some was making them understand that they did not have more rights than the straight couples. One couple bitched and complained because they were the only couple in the store allowed to work the same shift in the same department (against my wishes). Well, if the one that drove called out; then, the other didn't show up either. Needless to say that was a problem, so we had to split them up allowing them to work the same shift, but different departments so that no single department ended up short staffed. They flipped out with the whole "you hate lesbians" thing when in fact they were being treated the same as everyone else.

I don't know who started what or who said what, but sometimes a sandwich is just a sandwich. If you're offended by someone's choice of sandwich; then, you have bigger problems than someone else being offended by your sexuality.


----------



## Dan Stark

Last time I fucking looked, buying one of their sandwiches meant that one supported FREE SPEECH, and the idea that the GOVERNMENT shouldn't be in the business of preventing business... These leftist clowns have effectively re-defined the argument again, to call people 'meanies' and drown out the real point with their kitty tears. Meow Meow Meow.


----------



## 7costanza

He's wishing he went with the Filet O Fish right about now.


----------



## Meat Eater

So it's o/k to shoot your mouth off to your Sgt. as long as your a lesbian. I wonder if the female officers were asigned as security for Chic-Fil-A that night by the replacement Sgt.


----------



## cc3915

You can get away with pretty much anything if your a member of a "protected class".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Eater

The shift should all buy Chic-Fil-A baseball hats and put them in the rear windows of their personal cars.


----------



## Dan Stark

They just mad because they prefer Taco Bell.


----------



## niteowl1970

The Lesbian Mafia is very strong in Western Mass and they operate like this on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> The Lesbian Mafia is very strong in Western Mass and they operate like this on a regular basis.


The (insert "protected group" here) Mafia is strong in all parts of the state......this is freakin' Massachusetts.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The ---- Mafia is strong everywhere, hopefully one day we can go back to John Q Public being strong somewhere.


----------

